# Odd Issue When Recording Live Playing In My DAW.



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 27, 2020)

Ok, this has been bugging me for a long time now. At the moment, i am using Cubase Pro 10 but this has always happened whatever verion i've used.

When i put the click on and start recording a midi part in on my keyboard, i am pretty close to the click on the beats but when i look back in the editor, i am allways before the beat and a lot of the times it's up to a 16th before the beat. It never goes over the beat at all.

Am i doing something wrong or do i have a setting wrong? I don't want it bang on the beats but a 16th out, i am always having to quantize.


----------



## Traz (Jul 27, 2020)

I also would like to know as this has been bugging me a lot. I can also never get anything to quantize correctly and end up needing to move every note one one by one.


----------



## pmcrockett (Jul 27, 2020)

I don't use Cubase so I'm not sure where the setting to change is, but it sounds like it's not accounting for plugin delay compensation. You play the part hearing a signal that's delayed to compensate for plugin processing (so you play everything a bit early), but Cubase is recording the literal position of the keystrikes and not the delayed position that matches the sound you were hearing. I've experienced this in Reaper, which has an option you can tick to deal with it (_Preserve PDC delayed monitoring in recorded items_). I assume Cubase has something similar somewhere.


----------



## Keith Theodosiou (Jul 27, 2020)

pmcrockett said:


> I don't use Cubase so I'm not sure where the setting to change is, but it sounds like it's not accounting for plugin delay compensation. You play the part hearing a signal that's delayed to compensate for plugin processing (so you play everything a bit early), but Cubase is recording the literal position of the keystrikes and not the delayed position that matches the sound you were hearing. I've experienced this in Reaper, which has an option you can tick to deal with it (_Preserve PDC delayed monitoring in recorded items_). I assume Cubase has something similar somewhere.


Ok thanks, i will look into that on the Steinberg forum


----------

